# wie fängt man Tintenfische / Kraken?



## Eisenkneter (17. Mai 2007)

Tach.

ich werde demnächst 2 Wochen in der türk. Ägäis segeln. Weiß jemand wie man Tintenfische fängt? Sowohl als Köder zum Angeln als auch als lecker Abendessen.

Da gibts doch diese Tintenfischköder, sehen aus wie Wobbler mit Multi-lingen ("Drillinge" mit vielen Hakenspitzen). Fischt man die wie Wobbler? Wann und wo? Nachts? kann man die Viehcher anlocker, Stichwort Licht einer starken Taschenlampe?

Was ist mit Kraken? Eimer auf Grund legen und hoffen dass morgens eine drin sitzt?

Wer weiß was?


----------



## Cerebellum (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: wie fängt man Tintenfische / Kraken?*

Moin Mordskerl,
Also ich habe da mal in Frankreich gesehen wie einer Sepien (Sepia, das ist dann der Zehnarmige Tintenfisch aus dem Kalamares werden) gefischt hat, in Cap Feret am Atlantik. Der hatte so eine Tintenfischpilke wie Du sie beschreibst einfach vom steg aus wie einen Pilker auf und ab bewegt, hatte auch tatsächlich hin und wieder erfolg.
Weiß aber nicht wie man die richtige Gegend rausfindet, sprich wann und wo Tintenfische sich aufhalten.
Bezüglich Kraken kann man die beim Schnorcheln erbeuten, man erkennt meist zuerst die Augen da das Tier seine Farbe der Umgebung anpasst.
Ich habe die in Portugal mit einem Spieß gestochen und dann aus ihrer Höhle gezogen. 
Die Fischer in Portugal unhd Spanien und wohl auch im Mittelmeer benutzen Tonkrüge die ein großes und ein kleines Loch haben. Das Große Loch (ca. 10cm Durchmesser) wird mit einem Stopfen verschlossen, das kleinere Loch (ca. 4 cm) bleibt offen. Der Krug wird über Nacht versenkt und wohl früh morgens kontrolliert (oder abends?). Meist sind es mehrere Krüge die an einem langen Seil befestigt sind. Die Kraken lassen sich dann, wenn denn einer in die "Kunsthöhle" eingezogen ist von der großen Offnung rausholen.
Ich würde mich vorher gut informieren inwieweit man eine Lizenz oder ähnliches braucht und ob das Stechen erlaubt ist, die Türken sind da mit Touristen die Gesetze übertreten nicht besonders zimperlich.
Auch Muscherlschalen Steine etc. läßt man besser am Strand, lieber Foto machen ;-)

Hoiffe das ist irgendwie hilfreich, 

Klaus (Cerebellum)

P.S. wenn Du zurück bist berichte doch mal wie´s war und was ging.


----------



## Tomalion (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: wie fängt man Tintenfische / Kraken?*

Ich kenne das aus Italien. Dort senken sie diese Art Pilker an steinkanten oder an Aufschüttungen ab und ziehen ihn dann wieder hoch.
Dabei versucht dann der Tintenfisch oder was auch immer das Teil zu fresse und verhakt sich an den Haken.
Ich habs selber noch nie versucht und finde die Tiere eh nicht so schön, aber es hat dort gut funktioniert.


----------



## Big Fins (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: wie fängt man Tintenfische / Kraken?*

Würde Dir davon abraten, wenn Du nicht beim Segeltörn verhungern willst. :q
Kauf lieber tiefgefroren und tau nach Bedarf auf.
Die Kalamarie frisch zu fangen ist beim segeln, eh schwierig ( eher schlimmer ) und die richtige Zubereitung tut ihr übriges. Kalamarie müssen erstmal weichgeklopft werden, ansonsten konsistent wie Schuhsohle.


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: wie fängt man Tintenfische / Kraken?*

damke mal an alle. das mit dem weichklopfen hört sich ja schauderhaft an. ich hab das in der kochecke des Ab schon mal gelesen. das wird sicher mecker vom bootseigner geben wenn ich die tintendinger auf seine yacht hämmere..

nö, ich glaub da bleib ich doch wohl eher bei den fischen ohne arme. allerdings hab ich auch von denen keinen plan wie zu fangen. ich denke ich werde einfach mal reste des abendessens auf grund legen und warten was passiert.

dank euch allen, ich werde berichten


----------



## hartmutz (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: wie fängt man Tintenfische / Kraken?*

tintenfischangeln hab ich in griechenland auf samothraki von einem rentereherpaar gelernt.

man nehme eine angelsehne an die ca. 30-40 mittelgrosse haken direkt gebunden werden, und dann nimmt man einfach hering, sardine usw und wickelt die sehne mit den haken um den fisch, bis man einen hakenstarrenden klumpen hat. 

diese klumpen haben die renter mit viel geschick ca. 20-30 meter vom ufer ins wasser geworfen und damit in kurzer zeit wärend es dämmerte 4 tintenfische gefangen sowie diverse andere fische ....

das töten der tintenfische ist realtiv grausam gewesen, einfach reingreifen und alle innereien rausreissen, danach sofort auf dem stein den tintenfisch klopfen , sonst wird das fleisch hart wie beton ...


----------



## Eisenkneter (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: wie fängt man Tintenfische / Kraken?*

@ hartmutz

weisst du vielleicht auch was man dort "normal" angeln kann? und wie? schleppen? kunstköder an der wurfrute? ich habe echt keinen plan vom mittelmeer!


----------



## Sepiafreak (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: wie fängt man Tintenfische / Kraken?*

hallo an alle ich binn neu hier und auch erst 12 jahre aber ich gebe ihnen jetzt mal einige tipps die ich in kroatien gelernt habe sie sollten sich eher grelle köder kaufen (die für tintenfische mit den 2 hakenkränzchen) auch vor der größe erstmal nicht verschrecken man kann sich ja verschiedene kaufen aber bei so 3 stück hört auch mein junganglerbudget auf diese sollten so ungefair 20 cm über dem grun mit mittlerer geschwindichkeit gezogen werden so fängt man bestimmt welche^^ ich habe auch mit schnorchel und so getaucht (in kroatien an vielen orten) und dabei festgestellt dass dort garnicht so wenige sind da ich bald wieder in den urlaub gehe freue ich mich schon drauf übrigens hab ich von einem einheimischen gesehen dass er die tintenfisch einfach hitner sich schmeißt und dann verrecken lässt (wenn er gegrillt werden soll würde ich sie erstmal in nem eimer aufbewaren denn so entleert sich auch die tinte wenn man ihn alle 10 minuten den inhalt wechselt leider binn ich nochnicht in den genuss gekomen sie zu grillen weiß vieleicht jemand wie ich die zubereite???


----------



## Sepiafreak (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: wie fängt man Tintenfische / Kraken?*

noch was ich fahre wo hin wo ich nich weiß wo ein shop is und leeeiiiiiiiider sind meine köder weg wisst ihr zufällig wo ich mir welche besorgen kann schickt mir einfach den link die MUSS man ja irgendwo in deutschland bestellen können odaa
also ich hab was gefunden wo man die bestellen kan zum glück für NUR 1.95€ ein köder also thx


----------



## Sepiafreak (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: wie fängt man Tintenfische*



hartmutz schrieb:


> tintenfischangeln hab ich in griechenland auf samothraki von einem rentereherpaar gelernt.
> 
> man nehme eine angelsehne an die ca. 30-40 mittelgrosse haken direkt gebunden werden, und dann nimmt man einfach hering, sardine usw und wickelt die sehne mit den haken um den fisch, bis man einen hakenstarrenden klumpen hat.
> 
> ...


cool man danke für den tipp ich kauf mir da im baumarkt so eine kinderangel für 8 euro ihr wisst schon^^ kann ich damit(also ich kauf mir natürlich keinen fisch den würde ich selber fangen das is ganz leicht man nimmt einfach sonen hering (kein hering als fisch sondern einen hering mit dem man dass zelt befestigt) dann spaltet man vorne einen schönen ast und binded und klebt ihn mit viel geschik ein.dann schnappt man sich seinen schnorchel und flossen taucherbrille und loß gehts erstmal bis zu 100 metern rausschnorcheln alle größeren fische vervolgen.dann wenn man den fisch hatt je nach grösse essesn oder ködern :vik:naja ihr alten erwachsenen habst natürlich viiel besser ihr könnt euch so eine harpune kaufen wenn ihr sone abschussvorrichtung habt dann könnt ihr ja auch das angeln sein lassen
dann schnorchelt man einfach rauß fängt dann schonmal 20 titenfische in der stunde ich hatte mal einen freund auß england es war ihr hobby dass zu machen die hatten viele harpunen da haben sie mir eine geliehen und ich binn mitgetaucht dass is dann voll lustich man is nur unter wasser und alle 5 minuten taucht man unter und hatt nen fisch dann wieder den gummi in den hebel anziehen den tintenfisch an dem komischem karrabiner befestigen an der taillle wieder ein bisschen schauen wieder abtauchen und dass gleiche von vorne ab und zu siet man dann auch nen schönen fisch den holt mann sich auch jaaaaaaa dass ist geil geil geil aber angeln (so wie ich ich steh im urlaub um 5 auf geh um 11 ins bett zwischendrin geh ich 1mal essen 1 mal duschen und sonst nur angeln) ist dann aber auch gechillter jap dess musste ich noch sagen mordskerl das checken die sowieso nich


----------



## gigizinho (31. August 2007)

*AW: wie fängt man Tintenfische / Kraken?*

ola
in kambotscha haben sie diese kalmarieköder(also mit den vielen kleinen nadelspitzen)
einfach rechts und links an ca 2,5m langen bambus ruten geschleppt. die leine war etwa 
15m lang und nach etwa 12 metern haben die ein bleigewicht angehängt und am ende dann den köder. danach sind die jungs dann vor der küste immer langsam hoch und runter gerudert. an richtig heißen tagen haben sie dann auch tiefer gefischt und gefangen. helle köder waren glaube ich von vorteil.
g.


----------



## rabjoped (30. September 2007)

*AW: wie fängt man Tintenfische / Kraken?*

hallo,an alle,ich bin neu hier im forum.möchte nur mal eine anmerkung zum tintenfisch loswerden:tintenfische sind ob ihrer ausgeprägten neugierde eigendlich leicht zu fangen(wie hier im forum schon beschrieben).das töten nach dem fang ist nicht so schön ,das sollte man sich von einem "profi" zeigen lassen.ich lebe hier seit 8 jahren am mittelmeer (costa brava)und erlebe es immer wieder das tintenfische harpuniert werden und dann am strand grausam zu tode gequäääääält werden.angeln oder wie auch immer fangen o.k. aber nicht nur liegenlassen sondern verwerten,grillen,braten,u.s.w..richtig zubereitet ein genuss.es giebt kochbücher! ich angle gerne hier im meer und es giebt genug andere fische z.b:makrele,goldbarsch(dorade),meeresche,bonito, um nur einige zu nennen, aber, ACHTUNG,auch am mittelmeer braucht man einen ANGELSCHEIN!.kostet meist nicht viel(hier z.z. 14.-€ p.j.und meistens können die ortsansässigen anglerschops helfen. also, allen "petri heil" und immer daran denken: besser eine krumme rute vom vielen fischen als ein krummer rücken vom vielen arbeiten. gruß. j.


----------



## jirgel (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: wie fängt man Tintenfische / Kraken?*

Weiß wer wie man die Sepien bzw Tintenspritzer fachgrecht tötet ? 

Wie man sie fängt weiß ich ja aber wie verwerte ich sie denn , bisher hab ich sie immer nur geputzt gekauft am Markt in Kroatien. Heuer möcht ich es mal selbst versuchen. ^^


----------



## Joho68 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: wie fängt man Tintenfische / Kraken?*

Wenn du vom Körper zum Kopf fühlst gibt es eine Tasche Richtung Kopf.
reingreifen,
Kopf umdrehen,
Eingeweide rausreisen, 
tot.

Dann 100 mal schlagen, zwischendurch immer wieder mit Wasser spülen.

Wer es nicht macht ißt am Abend Schuhsohle.

Zubereitung:

Kochen  je nach Größe ca 30 - 60 Minuten
im Dampfkochtopf ca 1 / 3 der Zeit.

nach dem Kochen
Grillen oder als Salat zubereiten.


----------



## zulu (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: wie fängt man Tintenfische / Kraken?*

Hi !

Ja, so geht das.

den zarten sepia muß man nicht so prügeln , der wird sonst matsch.

Den recht zähen kraken schon.

Beim sepia reicht kurzes anbraten in olivenöl mit knofi
und etwas zitrone.

|bla:

freundlichst

Z.


----------



## Joho68 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: wie fängt man Tintenfische / Kraken?*

Stimmt, den Sepia hab ich noch nicht geschlagen,
hab mich zwar gewundert warum der nicht zäh war vom Grill.
Der Sepia war nur gekaufte Ware. Den Tintenfisch hatte ich selbst beim Schnorcheln mit der Hand gefangen.


----------



## kuhni2704 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: wie fängt man Tintenfische / Kraken?*

Das mit dem Schlagen halte ich auch für ein Gerücht. Mein Schwager ist Küchenmeister. Von ihme habe ich gelernt daß der Sepia oder auch der Octopus umso zäher wirde, je länger er gebraten wird. Bitte keine 30-60 Minuten kochen und anschließend noch auf dem Grill vergewaltigen, das hat dann mit Fisch nix mehr gemeinsam. 

In der Pfanne reichen wenige Minuten, auf dem Grill nur solange bis der Fisch bräunt.

Mein Favorit für Sepia:
Füllen der Tube mit Feta, frischen Kräutern (Petersilie, Rosmarin, Thymian) und Knoblauch, Zwiebeln und frischen Tomaten. Anschließend Verschluss mit einem Kochzwirn oder mit Zahnstochern. Dann Grillen, aber wie gesagt nicht zu lange. 

Hat jemand einen Tipp für Kroatien, Nähe Porec? Welcher Köder? Welche Stellen?

MfG
kuhni2704


----------



## Scappi (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: wie fängt man Tintenfische / Kraken?*

Petri zusammen

Also, wenn ihr wissen wollt wie man diese Viecher ausnimmt schaut mal bei You Tube rein, sehr interessant, gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten, hier mal ein Link um nicht lange zu suchen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7E7P8XaE7k&feature=related

Und wie man sie relativ human tötet, seht ihr hier:

http://www.geocities.jp/tjf_japan/movie/igth-large.mpg

Das ist das "Werkzeug" dazu.

http://www.squidfish.net/forums/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=87

Viel spass dabei


----------



## kuhni2704 (17. September 2009)

*AW: wie fängt man Tintenfische / Kraken?*

Hallo Scappi

Dieser Link 

http://www.geocities.jp/tjf_japan/movie/igth-large.mpg

ist leider unbrauchbar, alles nur auf japanisch, kein Bild. Habe ich da einen Fehler gemacht?


----------



## *angelprofi (17. September 2009)

*AW: wie fängt man Tintenfische / Kraken?*

ich fange tintenfische mit sogenannten squid jigs


----------



## Julius Cäser (19. September 2009)

*AW: wie fängt man Tintenfische / Kraken?*

Nen tip hab zwar noch nicht viel geangelt (werde ich nächstes jahr machen)
aber zieh den schnorchel brille und flossen an wenn du einen siehst (´tintenfisch)dann tauch runter greif in seine höhle oder wenn er scwimmt pack ihn einfach so nimm ihn zwischen den armen und den greif ármen und brich ihm das genick das hatt mir mal nen skiper auf nem boo bei ner segelreise beigebracht ich hab sie ihn töten lassen heit man muss den tintenfisch ewig ärger bis er aus der höhle flüchtet und achtung ein tintenfisch kommt sogar aus einer regentonne geklttert wenn man nur 10 cm wasser reinfüllt sie können aus öffnungen kommen die so groß sind wie ihr auge und wenn er blaue ringe auf dem körper hatt fass ihn ja nicht an diese kraken art tritt zwar häufiger im süden auf ist durch die kanäle aber auch an mittekmeer gekommen sie besitzen ein toxingift was einen tot bedäautet der 10 stunden dauert gegnmitteleatmung und hermuskelmasage bis die 10 stunden vorbei sind...

mfg


----------



## Julius Cäser (25. September 2009)

*AW: wie fängt man Tintenfische / Kraken?*

Hallo noch wer da?


----------



## robi_N (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: wie fängt man Tintenfische / Kraken?*

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich 
*Kamikaze Squid Jigs*

her bekomme???


----------



## Kamasage (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: wie fängt man Tintenfische / Kraken?*

moin,
die kamikaze kenn ich nicht aber schau mal beim plat die yamashitas an!
damit hab ich über weihnachten am mittelmeer derb calamares weggehauen...


----------

